# Sitka System advice



## Sbhowell (Jul 23, 2021)

Just wanted to see what some of you guys are using as your Sitka System. 

I will be using the Sitka Stratus as my outer layer. I really wanted some feedback on what you guys use for your mid layers.
(equinox hoody vs fanatic hoody)
(equinox midi pant vs regular equinox pant)

Also any input on base layers would be appreciated too. I've read about the FL furnace pant being a solid choice.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 23, 2021)

My Sitka System is surplus BDU britches, long handles if it's cold, and a nice pair of boots.

That Sitka Stuff is outta my league, but I am sure it's nice.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2021)

Sbhowell said:


> Just wanted to see what some of you guys are using as your Sitka System.
> 
> I will be using the Sitka Stratus as my outer layer. I really wanted some feedback on what you guys use for your mid layers.
> (equinox hoody vs fanatic hoody)
> ...




I dont own any Sitka, but it's very good clothing.  Their outer layers are top notch.

I own a good bit of First Lite merino bases and puffy for insulating pieces. The Furnace is a very very nice set of long johns.


----------



## zaraspook04 (Jul 23, 2021)

I cannot speak to the Sitka stuff, but I can speak to base layers. Hands down, the best thing for a base layer is merino wool. The best prices I have found on merino wool is the black ovis brand via camofire. Merino wool is on there today as a matter of fact...however, it is black in color. If you are totally set on Sitka, keep a watch on camofire as well for Sitka. Camofire runs a "Sitka Saturday".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 23, 2021)

zaraspook04 said:


> I cannot speak to the Sitka stuff, but I can speak to base layers. Hands down, the best thing for a base layer is merino wool. The best prices I have found on merino wool is the black ovis brand via camofire. Merino wool is on there today as a matter of fact...however, it is black in color. If you are totally set on Sitka, keep a watch on camofire as well for Sitka. Camofire runs a "Sitka Saturday".


Do you have the heavyweight Black Ovis base layer or the heavy weight?
Camofire says "View Current Sitka Products at BlackOvis.com" I guess they put it on Campfire on Sitka Saturday? I'm assuming Camofire is one of those sites that has stuff on for just so many hours?

I'd have to say though the Black Orvis medium weight merino for $30 sounds like the better deal than a Sitka lightweight for $70. But I really haven't researched Sitka at all. I do have a few merino wool sweaters and caps.

https://www.blackovis.com/brands/sitka-gear/sitka-core-lightweight-crew-long-sleeve


----------



## zaraspook04 (Jul 23, 2021)

When I make this statement, I am by no means knocking Sitka...I think it is quality clothing. However, I personally think it is way overpriced. I personally wear Kryptek. I feel Kryptek is just as good a quality, but much better priced. If you want to know about the Kryptek lines, I can certainly answer your questions specific to multiple lines of their clothing. Kryptek does have merino wool, and although it is a little more comfortable than the Black Ovis merino wool, the Black Ovis is much better priced.

If you can define your type of hunting...sitting in a tree stand here in the southeast or hiking for big game out west...the way you layer can be much better defined, and the type of clothing you need is much different too.

I personally put the short sleeve t next to my skin. If I wear merino bottoms, its the light weight. I will also put a long sleeve merino over the short sleeve...usually the lighter weight as well. I cannot express the insulating properties of merino! And...it is very comfortable. I also wear the short sleeve merino tees during the summer as well. I sweat terribly, but the merino has never gotten an odor. I ran a test and wore one for 4 days in a row without washing it. A synthetic or cotton tee would have been able to prop it self up in the closet because of the smell. The merino never got a odor at all! 

Camofire is a derivative of Black Ovis. Black Ovis will throw things on Camofire discounted. It resets every night at 1 am. I have purchased a lot of stuff through Camofire and Black Ovis. I only had one problem with one pair of pants. CS immediately sent me a replacement. So...great customer service from them. And...Camofire runs Kryptek as well. If you are patient, you can save yourself a ton of money...whatever "brand" you purchase.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 23, 2021)

zaraspook04 said:


> When I make this statement, I am by no means knocking Sitka...I think it is quality clothing. However, I personally think it is way overpriced. I personally wear Kryptek. I feel Kryptek is just as good a quality, but much better priced. If you want to know about the Kryptek lines, I can certainly answer your questions specific to multiple lines of their clothing. Kryptek does have merino wool, and although it is a little more comfortable than the Black Ovis merino wool, the Black Ovis is much better priced.
> 
> If you can define your type of hunting...sitting in a tree stand here in the southeast or hiking for big game out west...the way you layer can be much better defined, and the type of clothing you need is much different too.
> 
> ...


Go over what your next layers might be. Say it's 35-40 degrees, dry, no wind and you are sitting around camp or in a stand. Is your long sleeve merino your middle layer and next is a coat or jacket? 
I would agree with just the lightweight or medium weight for a first later. The heavyweight just seems too thick. I've never worn any but have seen various brands in the store.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 24, 2021)

Zara is correct about merino.  I made the change a few years back and have not looked at synthetics since.  There is a huge market for used higher end clothes too.  I buy and sell a bunch on a couple of facebook groups.  I dont remember buying any of mine new and although still expensive, less than new.  

I've had both black ovis and first lite and tend to like the FL more. Nothing wrong with the black ovis and it's definitely less expensive, but the FL seems to hold it's shape better and feels better next to skin.  You wont go wrong with either.

Here is how I layer wool for almost all of my stand hunts.  Wick (150) short sleeve or Wick Hoody and Fuse bottoms (200) on about every hunt when the temps drop into the 50s and below.  When the temps get into mid 40s I add a Kiln (250) 1/4 zip and bottoms layer.  When the temp gets below that I add the Furnace (350) 1/4 and bottoms.  

Furnace is heavyweight for sure.  Almost like a very soft and stretchy sweatshirt material.  My favorite pieces when the temps plummet, but too warm for 30 or so and above especially if no wind or if long hikes in.

Add a windproof outer layer and life is good


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 24, 2021)

Also speaking of money...I have zero issues spending money on quality gear and clothes.  If I buy something and it gets used and works as intended and makes my life easier or more comfy the money will justify itself.

I just have issues with Sitkas advertising and instagram influencers etc so I cant talk myself into buying it and showing up in camp in it


----------



## zaraspook04 (Jul 24, 2021)

Art...with the conditions you posted, on my upper half I would go with SS merino tee, followed by a LS merino tee, followed by the Kryptek Dalibor jacket. On my lower half I would go with the lightweight merino bottom followed by the Dalibor pants. Medium weight merino socks with non-insulated boots.

Like Jim said, spending money for quality gear that lasts is the best way to spend money. I'm going on 5 years with my Kryptek clothing. It has been used hard..Ga woods through heavy briars, Colorado back country in heavy oak brush, and Wyoming sage brush (never realized how rough that stuff can be!). My outer layers look hardly worn and the colors look as if they have hardly been washed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 24, 2021)

zaraspook04 said:


> Like Jim said, spending money for quality gear that lasts is the best way to spend money. I'm going on 5 years with my Kryptek clothing. It has been used hard..Ga woods through heavy briars, Colorado back country in heavy oak brush, and Wyoming sage brush (never realized how rough that stuff can be!). My outer layers look hardly worn and the colors look as if they have hardly been washed.



Just for giggles I just bought a used Vellus jacket to see how it fits and feels etc.  Should be here in a few days


----------



## zaraspook04 (Jul 24, 2021)

Jim…let me know how you like that Vellus jacket. I don’t have one of those, but would like to hear about it.

I have the Dalibor jacket and the Njord jacket. The Njord is crazy warm and crazy comfortable. For those Midwest cold and windy days you hunt, you would love it!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 25, 2021)

zaraspook04 said:


> Jim…let me know how you like that Vellus jacket. I don’t have one of those, but would like to hear about it.
> 
> I have the Dalibor jacket and the Njord jacket. The Njord is crazy warm and crazy comfortable. For those Midwest cold and windy days you hunt, you would love it!


In my quick research it sounds like the Vellus and Njord are a lot alike.   Will update soon


----------



## zaraspook04 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jim….not sure what size you wear, but Camofire has the Vellus pants today. Can have you a matching set!

Art…check out Camofire…lots of Kryptek stuff on there today.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2021)

zaraspook04 said:


> Jim…let me know how you like that Vellus jacket. I don’t have one of those, but would like to hear about it.
> 
> I have the Dalibor jacket and the Njord jacket. The Njord is crazy warm and crazy comfortable. For those Midwest cold and windy days you hunt, you would love it!



Got the Vellus yesterday.  Not a bad piece at all.  It is not as heavy as the Njord (from what I can tell online), is windproof and quiet to the touch. With proper layering it will be a nice addition from 25-45 with a breeze. 

I'm doing research on the Aegis and Njord in the next day or so to see if I want to pull those triggers.

I hate having to buy new stuff, but I'm down 55lbs this year and none of my XL will fit anymore


----------



## zaraspook04 (Jul 28, 2021)

Good to know Jim...thanks for the info on the Vellus.

I liked the Njord best because it does not have a hood. I am partial to jackets without hoods. However, I do have the Koldo Jacket and Pants as my waterproof layer. The Njord will shed water to a certain extent, but the Koldo is my go to for wet sits...and it has a hood. Wind does not stand a chance getting through either the Njord or Koldo. Its kinda crazy sitting in a tree rocking back and forth with the wind blowing but not feeling it through the clothes.

Congrats on the weight loss!!!!! I do not have any experience with the Aegis jacket.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2021)

zaraspook04 said:


> Good to know Jim...thanks for the info on the Vellus.
> 
> I liked the Njord best because it does not have a hood. I am partial to jackets without hoods. However, I do have the Koldo Jacket and Pants as my waterproof layer. The Njord will shed water to a certain extent, but the Koldo is my go to for wet sits...and it has a hood. Wind does not stand a chance getting through either the Njord or Koldo. Its kinda crazy sitting in a tree rocking back and forth with the wind blowing but not feeling it through the clothes.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss!!!!! I do not have any experience with the Aegis jacket.



I ordered a pair of the Vellus pants to see how they fit. Also ordered an Aegis bib, but the order looks screwed up and they haven't fully processed the payment yet so we will see.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 30, 2021)

Well my order for the Aegis bibs didnt go through and they cancelled my pending charge.  So I might reorder???

The Vellus pants came in.  They are a high quality late season windproof fleece pant.  They will not do well with burs and stick tights etc but none of my late season gear does so I just dont beat the bushes with it on.  They feel like they are heavier or thicker than the jacket.  The fit is good although if I drop any more weight before season I will need a smaller pair.

Only complaint would be the thigh pockets arent really big enough to be much use and seem like they have the zippers on the wrong side of the pocket. I didnt spend much time in the pants sitting, but the pockets seem like they added them without thinking much.  I will mess with them again on sunday and see if I change my mind on this part.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 17, 2022)

zaraspook04 said:


> I cannot speak to the Sitka stuff, but I can speak to base layers. Hands down, the best thing for a base layer is merino wool. The best prices I have found on merino wool is the black ovis brand via camofire. Merino wool is on there today as a matter of fact...however, it is black in color. If you are totally set on Sitka, keep a watch on camofire as well for Sitka. Camofire runs a "Sitka Saturday".


I'd have to disagree. We got some base layers called "Polypros" and it's short for the name of the material that I can't remember. Anyway, that is still the best material I've used to this day. Now there are some cheap brands that aren't that nice of a material as what we had. I still have some of my old ones from the Army circa 2006-10. I've worn them a lot, but I don't sit still long enough to warrant anything above the thinnest pair we got issued. On the colder nights here, I'll wear a regular whatever brand moisture wicking "long johns" (You know it's like what kind of Coke you want?) with a pair of jeans, and then my 1000 denier nylon chaps attached to my Bekina StepLite X boots (best boots ever). If it's that cold, we'll cut a dog and get some heat in the truck until it hits something. Once we leave that truck and get to walking, that's all I will have on other than a tee shirt, hoodie, and a hat. I'll be sweating in 20 degree weather from all the walking. 

For deer hunting or anything slower pace where you're sitting still a lot, the polypropylene.(??) couldn't be beat.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 17, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> Well my order for the Aegis bibs didnt go through and they cancelled my pending charge.  So I might reorder???
> 
> The Vellus pants came in.  They are a high quality late season windproof fleece pant.  They will not do well with burs and stick tights etc but none of my late season gear does so I just dont beat the bushes with it on.  They feel like they are heavier or thicker than the jacket.  The fit is good although if I drop any more weight before season I will need a smaller pair.
> 
> Only complaint would be the thigh pockets arent really big enough to be much use and seem like they have the zippers on the wrong side of the pocket. I didnt spend much time in the pants sitting, but the pockets seem like they added them without thinking much.  I will mess with them again on sunday and see if I change my mind on this part.




Call this number and get you a pair of Bekina Step Lite X with a pair of the thick black chaps. I think they're 1000 denier or their "snake" chap. The boots are so light, the heavier chap is off set, and it's a perfect combination. I use mine coon hunting several nights a week through swamps, briars, undergrowth, and anything you can think of in middle Ga. Ask him about getting a size bigger and trying Bama socks with them. If they don't fir right, as long as you just try them on in your house, he swap you for a regular size. Some foot shapes don't allow people to wear them, like me. I sent mine back and got my regular size, but I changed get insoles and I wear good blended boot socks. These are the best boots I've worn.


----------



## Buckhead (Mar 16, 2022)

I have a Fanatic jacket and bibs.  Only wear it for stand hunting when temps are mid twenties or colder.  Almost too warm for anything else, don’t wear that often.  Have to unzip legs and jacket when walking to stand.  Really designed for Mid West winter conditions.  

Big fan of Pnuma.  I have a Selkirk jacket, Waypoint pants and an Alpha Vertex puffy.  Midweight, versatile and durable, wear more than anything else. Properly layered, will handle any hunting conditions you would encounter in the Southeast.  

I also have some miscellaneous Kuiui, Kryptek and First Lite stuff.  Mostly base layer, vests, hats, etc… High quality as well.  Wear in combo with my other gear. 

All of the newer high tech hunting clothing is good.  Way better than 20 years ago. All of the big brands have proprietary camo patterns, so if you care about matching, got to stick with a particular brand.  Personally, I don’t care about that, more about comfort and staying warm.


----------



## TJay (Apr 22, 2022)

I ordered the Sitka fanatic jacket this year.  Last year I got cold on an all day sit in KY.  One of those days where it started off overcast and cold and the wind kicked up around 9am and never slacked up.  Even though it got up to the high thirties around mid day I never did warm up much.  It's been a while since I spent any money on a hunting jacket so I waited til Linton outdoors had them on sale and bought one.  It seems like it will be extremely warm and appears to be quiet.  If I like it I may order the bibs next year.


----------



## Brookser (Aug 22, 2022)

Got myself a Fanatic too, always had an issue of being cold, especially if it's drizzling a bit. Gotta say, Sitka gear has probably the best camo pattern I've seen in a while. Not really sure which hoodie to get as mid-layer yet, but I'm sure I'll find something before Fall.


----------

